# What algae eating fish can I put in my tank?



## Fishi (Feb 25, 2006)

I have three swordtails in my 12 gallon tank, along with a cleaner shrimp. But the cleaner shrimp isn't doing anything, so I was thinking of getting a better algae eating fish. Does anyone know a good fish that WON'T grow too big?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Snails (apple or mystery). I don't know of any algae eating fish suitable for a 12 gallon tank.


----------



## Fishi (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks, but I have live plants, and snails would eat them.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I you don't plan to add any other fish you could add a rubberlip pleco L187b, petsmart sells them or 2 oto cats. But you will have to feed these guys zucchini, cucumbers and algae wafers on the side as there will not be enough algae growing in a 12 gal for them. Apple snails (brigs) don't eat live plants. I have some in almost all my tanks and they do not touch healthy plants, dead and rotting leaves they will devour so they actually are rather helpful in a planted tank. But they will not keep a 12 gal free of algae.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Fishi said:


> Thanks, but I have live plants, and snails would eat them.


Why would you say that? Not all snails eat plants. I have snails in many tanks with no plant damage. All my tanks are fully planted.


----------



## Fishi (Feb 25, 2006)

garfieldnfish said:


> I you don't plan to add any other fish you could add a rubberlip pleco L187b


I heard, after about a year, those will grow too big.

And I'd rather not risk getting snails, just in case.

Cats sound good... what types would be good?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Cats don't eat algae.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

L187b will grow no larger then 4", otos 1.5" each. And otos do eat algae.


----------



## hanunxx (Mar 18, 2006)

i think ottos will do just fine


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

hillstream loaches!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Hillstream loaches are not algae eaters and a 12 gal tank is not large enough for one of those. They need very clean water and a good current. They eat microorganisms that live on surfaces which makes them look like algae eaters and they may eat some algae along with it but they need more protein to survive. They would starve to death in a 12 gal tank.


----------



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

ottos, the pleco is too big. 4" in a 12 gallon is too squishy. get 2 ottos.


----------



## nathanaus (Apr 17, 2006)

I recomend bristlnose catfish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

A bristlenose is too big for a 12g. They are also huge waste producers and really need a tank of atleast 30g IMO.


----------

